# Streamer Pattern



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

What is a good streamer pattern on the Weber River?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

thin mints, sex dungeons, meat whistles, zoo cougars


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I second the sex dungeons and meat whistles, I'll have to give the others a try.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Try small leach patterns in black, brown or olive.
Fish them on the bottom of the water.
I like to add some flash to the tails and have some sparkle in the bodies.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Split shot to get it down to the bottom?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, add weight as needed to be sure you are on the bottom.


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

